# “Hustler” slingshot mail



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I've been a fan of Joey's Hustler design slingshot since I met him two years ago. So when I had the chance to get one off of him I jumped at it. Now that I've had the chance to shoot it, I love it even more! Thanks Joey for the great service and slingshot!









Here's a quick shooting video of it in action...


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice video and great shooting.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice shooting. Looks like a great little ttf frame


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool video and good shooting! I have a Hustler and I love it!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome frame! Great shootn!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great video and slingshot!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Awesome shootin jeff!! Glad youre enjoying it.looks like you had no issue gettin on with it. Thanks again dude


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic video as well amazing accuracy


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

A scaled down version of the Big Iron slingshot I made from 1/4" flat steel and aluminum minus the grip cut out at the top of the handle.

I'm brainstorming on making a smaller version to be called the Little Big Iron.

In fact, I held the Hustler up to the Big Iron and other than the Big Iron being OTT only the forks are almost a match with the handles being a bit different. That extra ergo effort on the Hustler having the finger and thumb cut out into the fork is a nice addition and makes for a comfortable grip.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> A scaled down version of the Big Iron slingshot I made from 1/4" flat steel and aluminum minus the grip cut out at the top of the handle.
> 
> I'm brainstorming on making a smaller version to be called the Little Big Iron.
> 
> In fact, I held the Hustler up to the Big Iron and other than the Big Iron being OTT only the forks are almost a match with the handles being a bit different. That extra ergo effort on the Hustler having the finger and thumb cut out into the fork is a nice addition and makes for a comfortable grip.


Slap some fancy wood scales on those bad boys, Jolly!!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Great shootin and amazing frame.
Simple and effective


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

CanH8r, that vid motivates! :wub:

Thanks a lot. ^_^

And, of course, a nice frame, simple and deadly effective! h34r:

Rip


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

That is very appealing. I am admittedly not a big synthetic material fan, I like wood...and yet I like that frame. Well done.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Simple and effective. Perfect.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I had fun this morning shooting BBs with my Hustler Nice little light weight slingshot.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice shot, man.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> A scaled down version of the Big Iron slingshot I made from 1/4" flat steel and aluminum minus the grip cut out at the top of the handle.
> 
> I'm brainstorming on making a smaller version to be called the Little Big Iron.
> 
> In fact, I held the Hustler up to the Big Iron and other than the Big Iron being OTT only the forks are almost a match with the handles being a bit different. That extra ergo effort on the Hustler having the finger and thumb cut out into the fork is a nice addition and makes for a comfortable grip.


Just realized we have the same lamp LOL.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

